# Ducks



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Was fiddling around with Aspire's new Wildlife program. These were cut from a 3/4" thick 17" x 17" glued up pine panel. Will probably donate them to the Ducks Unlimited fundraiser if they want them. In the back of my mind I'm wondering how something like this would look on cabinet doors.........................hmmmmmm










HJ


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

You've gone and done it again John!

I would think if you have a cabin in duck hunting country that they would be the talk of the town...as it were. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looking good...
real good...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think they'd make great door panels, particularly in a cabin or a rustic building.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Look great. Would also make great drawer fronts on a gun or ammo cabinet.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Great door for any cabinet where you keep all your ducks in a row.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

They look great, HJ! Did you buy the whole Wildlife Scenes collection? Looks like a very good deal.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

cjskelton said:


> They look great, HJ! Did you buy the whole Wildlife Scenes collection? Looks like a very good deal.
> 
> Jay


Yes I did, Jay. I bit the bullet. Would have probably spent as much on pieces of it anyway, so I just went ahead and got the whole thing.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

*And it worked..........*

Tried carving cabinet doors for the "library" unit in the family room. These are maple.

Inner doors










Outer doors










And they fit!!!!!!











HJ


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Man! I like that a lot, HJ. Beautiful!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

VERY NICE HJ!! 

I bought the wildlife collection from Design & Make. Is that what you got as well? I haven't had a chance to try anything from it yet. I have been talking about doing something very similar to cabinet doors and have had a contractor express some interest in it as well.

If only I had the time....

Did you do these with a 1/8" ballnose? Di yo make the doors or just carved on them?

Nice work.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> VERY NICE HJ!!
> 
> I bought the wildlife collection from Design & Make. Is that what you got as well? I haven't had a chance to try anything from it yet. I have been talking about doing something very similar to cabinet doors and have had a contractor express some interest in it as well.
> 
> ...


Should be the one and same wildlife collection. Takes a lot of time if you got a bunch of them to do.

I got the doors from Cabinetsnow.com. I can't do anything that good. 1/4" end mill for the rough cut and good old reliable 1/8" ball nose for the finish. Got a ZrN coated bit from Toolstoday and used the same one for all 4 doors. Bit is still like brand new.

HJ


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nicely done. They would look excellent , as others have said, in a rustic setting. Just out of curiosity, approximately how much would one have to invest in equipment, and programming to duplicate these results?


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gerry Kiernan said:


> Very nicely done. They would look excellent , as others have said, in a rustic setting. Just out of curiosity, approximately how much would one have to invest in equipment, and programming to duplicate these results?



That's a loaded question, Gerry. It depends on how big a machine you want and whether you want to build it yourself (not me) or get one already ready to run (me). Add to that your software program and computer ----- not to mention the learning curve (a lot of time and firepit fuel). Guess the answer in general terms would range from a couple of thousand dollars (on the very low end) to whatever the checkbook will allow.

FYI - I have $6k in my Probotix Nebula and $2k in the Aspire software, plus what I've spent for various clipart already created.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

well done John.. these will be the envy of many..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

If you didn't want to do inlays, then you carve something with wildlife, outdoor scenes, designs, flowers, or flourishes. Your wife would probably let you get away with just doing that!

HJ

Happy Wife - Happy Life


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Really like your work, John, Keep them coming, I can see you really like to do those.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This is how the doors look finished and hung. Bet I got the only doors like this on the block!!



















HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

everybody wants one now...
you busy???
that is 1st rate...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> everybody wants one now...
> you busy???
> that is 1st rate...


Stick, a compliment from you is not taken lightly.

I learned a lot from this little project, like I'd never make a living doing things like this. The cost of material alone was overwhelming. And the time involved I couldn't even put a price on. It was quite an experience. And, to me, the end results were at least presentable.

But, I'd carve doors 24/7 if I could just take em off the bed and send em to the installer or end user.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur welcome..

the subs (resident) get any finishing that needs done...
I won't touch any of it...
and having employees help... a lot...


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice job John. They look great.
Mark


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

That is some kind of awesome, I like it!


----------

